# Eden/Strathtyrum tournaments at St Andrews



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2016)

Anyone going??


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 17, 2016)

I was hoping to play the Strathtyrum but am about to change jobs and think I'll lose out on holidays by joining in the middle of the holiday year so probably won't have enough days to spare. If I can get a figure from them before the closing date it might still be possible but seems unlikely.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm waiting on confirmation...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2016)

Brian, entries are now on the website.

Kaz....you have till end of Feb to get your entry in  :thup:


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Anyone going??
		
Click to expand...


Good courses for beginners.

The Eden is a bit longer but still short by todays standards, think I would pass on this one.

Nice courses to be fair


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Brian, entries are now on the website.

Kaz....you have till end of Feb to get your entry in  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I know but will still be working my notice.... will need to do some sums!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Good courses for beginners.

The Eden is a bit longer but still short by todays standards, think I would pass on this ond
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, probably not a strong enough field for your liking. Guess you don't need the world ranking points either?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I know but will still be working my notice.... will need to do some sums! 

Click to expand...

C'mon....you know you want to  

The Scottish girls are a really good bunch, got to know a few of them caddying for Louise last year  :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			C'mon....you know you want to  

The Scottish girls are a really good bunch, got to know a few of them caddying for Louise last year  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I know and I'd like to but I just don't think I have enough holidays.... Especially if Mrs FD and I are to get a holiday together. Maybe next year!


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Brian, entries are now on the website.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I hadn't confirmed H'cap back to them, which I've now done. Hopefully still get in.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 17, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Good courses for beginners.

The Eden is a bit longer but still short by todays standards, think I would pass on this one.

Nice courses to be fair
		
Click to expand...

You do know you don't just play on the Eden and Strath courses don't you!? 

I really fancy the Eden tournament, don't have enough holidays for this year but will definitely get up for it at some point.  Few folk I know play in it every year and really enjoy it.  Plus it's an absolute steal!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Anyone going??
		
Click to expand...

Looking at it, how easy it to get in if you are double digit hacker like me? The ballot looks really low.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Looking at it, how easy it to get in if you are double digit hacker like me? The ballot looks really low.
		
Click to expand...

Usually ballots out around 3 Glyn but the first 120 entries are guaranteed to get a place then the next 120 on ballot. Excellent week, you really should go for it one year :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 17, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I know but will still be working my notice.... will need to do some sums! 

Click to expand...

Have done the sums and there is no way I'm going to have enough leave this year since I'll lose about a quarter of my entitlement by starting in April. In fact, I might need to consider cancelling something else as well!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Usually ballots out around 3 Glyn but the first 120 entries are guaranteed to get a place then the next 120 on ballot. Excellent week, you really should go for it one year :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that, I guess to get one of the initial 120 places you need to be VERY quick.

i will have a look at the website in more detail on what courses you get to play.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers for that, I guess to get one of the initial 120 places you need to be VERY quick.

i will have a look at the website in more detail on what courses you get to play.
		
Click to expand...

You get qualifying rounds on eden and new. If you make the knockouts they start on wednesday, if you get knocked out you play a medal on the strathtyrum. If you don't make the ko's there is a stableford on thursday on the jubilee. Add in a practice round on either/both courses on sunday and it's a lot of golf for Â£120  :thup:

And yes, it fills up pretty much instantly!


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 17, 2016)

30+ on the waiting list. Next year I guess


----------



## louise_a (Feb 17, 2016)

I have applied for the Strathtyrum, I am handing on by my fingernails at the moment, the cut off is currently 10.6 if 8 more single figure entries are received then I am out.

The Eden cut at the moment is 4.5


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			You get qualifying rounds on eden and new. If you make the knockouts they start on wednesday, if you get knocked out you play a medal on the strathtyrum. If you don't make the ko's there is a stableford on thursday on the jubilee. Add in a practice round on either/both courses on sunday and it's a lot of golf for Â£120  :thup:

And yes, it fills up pretty much instantly!
		
Click to expand...

 Don't you play a couple of rounds, and then caddie for a better player ?


----------



## merv79 (Feb 17, 2016)

richart said:



			Don't you play a couple of rounds, and then caddie for a better player ?

Click to expand...

Think he only managed about 25 holes last year before giving up!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2016)

merv79 said:



			Think he only managed about 25 holes last year before giving up! 

Click to expand...

24 actually, I didn't complete the 7th on my 2nd round  :ears:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2016)

richart said:



			Don't you play a couple of rounds, and then caddie for a better player ?

Click to expand...

A player is only as good as their caddie, ask Merv


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 17, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I have applied for the Strathtyrum, I am handing on by my fingernails at the moment, the cut off is currently 10.6 if 8 more single figure entries are received then I am out.

The Eden cut at the moment is 4.5
		
Click to expand...

Louise if you don't get in but still fancy a week of golf in Scotland take a look at the highland open at Pitlochry. Ok it's not St. Andrews but still a decent course and a brilliant week.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 17, 2016)

I was mainly going because I friend is going too, she plays off 7 so should be fine, I will have a look at Pitlochry though.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 19, 2016)

Sadly, I have now dropped out of the qualifiers, so I wont be playing


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 19, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Sadly, I have now dropped out of the qualifiers, so I wont be playing 

Click to expand...

why don't you have a look at The Nairn and Royal Dornoch ladies opens, i think they are the same weekend.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 19, 2016)

They are worth a look Patrick, the Pitlochry one Karen mentioned looks great but clashes with our club Championship sadly.


----------



## louise_a (May 31, 2016)

Thought I would check the reserve list and I have moved up to number 1 so I may being playing after all.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 31, 2016)

I'm pretty certain you will get in if that is the case louise  :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm in \O/


----------



## louise_a (Feb 6, 2017)

Entries for this year opened today at 1pm, I wont get in on handicap this year so was hoping to be one of the 1st 40 to apply as they get in automatically. I was logged on to the St Andrews website just before 1 and then when I went to check if the entry form was up,  the site crashed!!  
I finally managed to get on and enter at 1.25 but fear I was to late to get in.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 6, 2017)

I put an entry in for Sue this year Louise as she is on holiday right now, 1:23 when I finally managed to get in! Expect it will be the same again tomorrow when entries open for the men.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 6, 2017)

Just received an email to say there was a problem with their server, so have to do it all again on Wednesday.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 6, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Just received an email to say there was a problem with their server, so have to do it all again on Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up  :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 6, 2017)

Curses, should have said nothing, improve my chances


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 6, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Curses, should have said nothing, improve my chances 

Click to expand...

If it goes to ballot you'll be ahead of Sue anyway


----------



## louise_a (Feb 6, 2017)

I only just scraped in as a reserve last year so its first 40 or nothing this year I fear.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Well I have stuck an application in for this year.

Took 19 mins for the entry form to finally load :angry:

Don't think I will be in 1st 120 to apply so I guess reserve list as the ballot will be way too low for my double digit handicap.

Rubbish internet!


----------



## ger147 (Feb 7, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well I have stuck an application in for this year.

Took 19 mins for the entry form to finally load :angry:

Don't think I will be in 1st 120 to apply so I guess reserve list as the ballot will be way too low for my double digit handicap.

Rubbish internet!
		
Click to expand...

Eden entry has a message up saying entry to be re-scheduled as their site crashed again today, so I'm guessing you will have to try again.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 7, 2017)

You never know Glyn, you don't know how many their system can process at once.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 7, 2017)

louise_a said:



			You never know Glyn, you don't know how many their system can process at once.
		
Click to expand...

About 5 people judging by how slow it was


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 7, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Eden entry has a message up saying entry to be re-scheduled as their site crashed again today, so I'm guessing you will have to try again.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome, So I will have to sit refreshing for 20 mins again, what a waste of a lunch hour that was


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 7, 2017)

It's worth it if you get in Glyn :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 7, 2017)

Just had another email saying the Strath entry is going to be rescheduled too, no new date yet though.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 7, 2017)

drive4show said:



			It's worth it if you get in Glyn :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It seems no-one who tried to enter today is getting in - another message stating all entires received today are cancelled.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 7, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Just had another email saying the Strath entry is going to be rescheduled too, no new date yet though.
		
Click to expand...

It has 8th Feb (2moro) on the website but no idea if that will go ahead or not.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 7, 2017)

ger147 said:



			It has 8th Feb (2moro) on the website but no idea if that will go ahead or not.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, that's also been rescheduled.

Clearly they have some server issues.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 7, 2017)

drive4show said:



			It's worth it if you get in Glyn :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I know, I was only hoping by putting an application in, the tournament looks fantastic, the 1st 120 spots are my only hope


----------



## ger147 (Feb 7, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nope, that's also been rescheduled.

Clearly they have some server issues.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, the message on their site has been updated again.

It's quite an ask to build a website that has reasonably steady traffic all year round but goes absolutely nuts just a few times a year.  Difficult to justify the significant additional costs to cope with the huge spikes.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 7, 2017)

Really not sure what's gone wrong this year, no issues in the previous years that I've entered.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 7, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Really not sure what's gone wrong this year, no issues in the previous years that I've entered.
		
Click to expand...

Gordon,

Do you normally get in via the 1st 120 places or via the ballot?


----------



## louise_a (Feb 7, 2017)

I think Gordon is low enough not to have to rely on the ballot.


----------



## TomRogers147 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi - I have just tried to enter the tournament for 2017; I got my entry in at 1.07 yesterday (I got on bang on 1pm but it took ages to load), but later they put on the website that the server crashed! Presumably due to an overload from people entering. I'll try again when at the new date of uploading the entry form. This would be might first time playing in it, it looks like a great event.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 10, 2017)

New date for the Strath is 20th February so I guess the Eden will be the 21st


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 10, 2017)

louise_a said:



			New date for the Strath is 20th February so I guess the Eden will be the 21st
		
Click to expand...

yes, got the email today from them.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 10, 2017)

louise_a said:



			New date for the Strath is 20th February so I guess the Eden will be the 21st
		
Click to expand...

Is the closing date still 27th? I'm toying with entering but not sure I'll have enough holidays... shame you need to commit so far in advance.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 10, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Is the closing date still 27th? I'm toying with entering but not sure I'll have enough holidays... shame you need to commit so far in advance.
		
Click to expand...

Closing date is now 6th March.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 10, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Closing date is now 6th March.
		
Click to expand...

Need to have a right good think about which events to play this year. Have been thinking about some scratch events down south but holidays are tight.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 20, 2017)

Everything seems ok today and my entry is in, fingers crossed I was quick enough.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 20, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Everything seems ok today and my entry is in, fingers crossed I was quick enough.
		
Click to expand...

When should you hear by Louise?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 20, 2017)

Louise I put an entry in for Sue, was refreshing the screen from 12:59 but the form didn't load until 13:01 according my PC and phone. Did you have the same thing?


----------



## louise_a (Feb 20, 2017)

my screen was showing 12.59 when I got in, forgot to put in Gilet size so I was delayed a tad entry was in at 13.02.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 20, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			When should you hear by Louise?
		
Click to expand...

Next Monday Glyn.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 20, 2017)

Did you notice the entry has changed? Field is now 102 (down from 120) and first 40 get in followed by 62 via ballot. Used to be 60/60 split.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 20, 2017)

Last year it was first 40 out of 102 as well.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 20, 2017)

Ah OK, used to be 120 they must have changed it a couple of years ago then.


----------



## TomRogers147 (Feb 21, 2017)

I've entered the Eden tournament - the entry form didn't load until 1.02 so I only got mine in at 1.03. My handicap is 3.3 so hopefully I will scrape in through the ballot if not in the first 120 (?).


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 21, 2017)

TomRogers147 said:



			I've entered the Eden tournament - the entry form didn't load until 1.02 so I only got mine in at 1.03. My handicap is 3.3 so hopefully I will scrape in through the ballot if not in the first 120 (?).
		
Click to expand...

It took a while to load and even longer to submit.

I am not going to get in via the ballot so I am hoping I got my application in quick enough.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 21, 2017)

I managed to get the entry form completed and sent by 1.05 & have had an email back asking for a Handicap Certificate to go alongside my CDH No. Fingers crossed!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 21, 2017)

Could end up being a mini forum meet if we all get in, although a few of us will be sweating when the names are published next week.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 22, 2017)

I had it all sorted how I was going to get it filled in quickly then bottled it under pressure. I reckon mine went in around 1.06 in the end.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2017)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES :whoo::whoo:

Oh and well done Gaz as well


----------



## Region3 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2017)

Enjoy Glyn, Gary and Louise. You are in for a great week  :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes!!!! just need to sort out accommodation now.

Well done Glyn and Gary too, see you there!

Looks like Sue missed out Gordon


----------



## TomRogers147 (Feb 27, 2017)

I am in too, very much looking forward to it. 

Is anyone coming from the east of England area? 

Also what are people doing for accommodation? I am looking at either a tourist hostel in the town of the university halls (will be doing it alone).


----------



## louise_a (Feb 27, 2017)

TomRogers147 said:



			I am in too, very much looking forward to it. 

Is anyone coming from the east of England area? 

Also what are people doing for accommodation? I am looking at either a tourist hostel in the town of the university halls (will be doing it alone).
		
Click to expand...

Last year  I stayed in a B&B less than 5 minutes walk from the 1st tee of the Old Course.


----------



## TomRogers147 (Mar 1, 2017)

Have just booked myself seven nights in of the university halls (Macintosh hall, apparently less than 5 minutes walk from the old course!).

The plan is to try and play the old course on either the Saturday before or after the tournament (by queuing up at the crack of dawn, unless I can find someone to enter the ballot with). Now just need to book the travel...


----------



## louise_a (Mar 1, 2017)

I queued to play the Old Course last year, I was there at 2.30am and was not the first in the queue.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 1, 2017)

TomRogers147 said:



			Have just booked myself seven nights in of the university halls (Macintosh hall, apparently less than 5 minutes walk from the old course!).

The plan is to try and play the old course on either the Saturday before or after the tournament (by queuing up at the crack of dawn, unless I can find someone to enter the ballot with). Now just need to book the travel...
		
Click to expand...

The halls are Ok if you are a single guy, though quite basic


----------



## TomRogers147 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes I am exactly, also reasonable value.


----------



## TomRogers147 (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow, I was thinking of getting there for 3am ish so I would at least get a few hours kip. What time to you tee off in the end? Worth a caddie? My mate played it last year and said he was glad he hired one


----------



## louise_a (Mar 1, 2017)

I ended up teeing off just after 12, but you don't have to wait. Once they open up at about 6-6.30, they will give you a time if there is one available and then you are free to go.
I think the queuing thing is a bit pot luck, I went at 2.30 because a guy staying in the same place as me said he had gone at 3am and didn't get on. As it happened I could have gone at 5 and got a place. It depends on how many are in the queue and how many slots are free.
I didn't have a caddy but one  the people in my group did and he did give the rest of us a few tips.


----------



## TomRogers147 (Mar 1, 2017)

louise_a said:



			I ended up teeing off just after 12, but you don't have to wait. Once they open up at about 6-6.30, they will give you a time if there is one available and then you are free to go.
I think the queuing thing is a bit pot luck, I went at 2.30 because a guy staying in the same place as me said he had gone at 3am and didn't get on. As it happened I could have gone at 5 and got a place. It depends on how many are in the queue and how many slots are free.
I didn't have a caddy but one  the people in my group did and he did give the rest of us a few tips.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks. Tough luck getting there at 3am and not getting on! I may try for the first Saturday then and if unsuccessful try again on the Saturday after.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 1, 2017)

I didn't qualify for an of the knockouts and so had Wednesday free, that was when I played the Old.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 2, 2017)

I haven't heard anything yet so guess I missed out again


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 2, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I haven't heard anything yet so guess I missed out again 

Click to expand...

You need to check the website, it's all on there.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I haven't heard anything yet so guess I missed out again 

Click to expand...

You are on the reserve list mate.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2017)

TomRogers147 said:



			Have just booked myself seven nights in of the university halls (Macintosh hall, apparently less than 5 minutes walk from the old course!).

The plan is to try and play the old course on either the Saturday before or after the tournament (by queuing up at the crack of dawn, unless I can find someone to enter the ballot with). Now just need to book the travel...
		
Click to expand...

Tom,

What did it cost you for the accommodation?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 2, 2017)

Cheers! Just found the link https://www.standrews.com/play/tournaments/eden-tournament/entries-to-date


Lincoln Quaker said:



			You are on the reserve list mate.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Cheers! Just found the link https://www.standrews.com/play/tournaments/eden-tournament/entries-to-date

Click to expand...

That's the way I found out I got in, they don't email you confirmation.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 2, 2017)

Just received an email from Jan to that effect. Final cut will be made on Friday 10th March :clap: 



Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's the way I found out I got in, they don't email you confirmation.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TomRogers147 (Mar 2, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Tom,

What did it cost you for the accommodation?
		
Click to expand...

I have booked myself into Macintosh hall for 7 nights (@ Â£50 pn). It's a single bed room with breakfast included and shared bathroom facilities. Literally a stones throw away from the old course so ideal.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 2, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Just received an email from Jan to that effect. Final cut will be made on Friday 10th March :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Mark sorry to be the bearer of bad news but you won't get in I'm afraid. There will be more entries from the low boys to come pushing you even further down the list. Some people will drop out when it's time to pay but not enough to get you above the cut line


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Mark sorry to be the bearer of bad news but you won't get in I'm afraid. There will be more entries from the low boys to come pushing you even further down the list. Some people will drop out when it's time to pay but not enough to get you above the cut line  

Click to expand...

You bad man


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2017)

TomRogers147 said:



			I have booked myself into Macintosh hall for 7 nights (@ Â£50 pn). It's a single bed room with breakfast included and shared bathroom facilities. Literally a stones throw away from the old course so ideal.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Tom,

I am just starting to have a look at accommodation.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 2, 2017)

I had to wait until July last year before I got in so you never know, some people will take themselves off the reserve list.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 2, 2017)

Cheers mate! 



drive4show said:



			Mark sorry to be the bearer of bad news but you won't get in I'm afraid. There will be more entries from the low boys to come pushing you even further down the list. Some people will drop out when it's time to pay but not enough to get you above the cut line  

Click to expand...


----------



## TomRogers147 (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm currently in the process of looking for transport to St Andrews for the tournament. Probably going to be the train, don't have a car available for the whole week and a long way to drive on my own anyway. Don't suppose anyone else will be getting the train? Could meet up if going on the same route.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 6, 2017)

Wrong side of the country for me Tom.

I will be driving up and my golf hating mate is coming up with me, don't know what she is going to do with herself all week, I might convert her. Have booked a B&B near where I stayed last year.

Glyn the website stayinStandrews is very good , you put you requirements in and then people email you with availability, I have used them both last year and this.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 7, 2017)

Tom, if I get in I'll be driving & have a boot specially built to take three trollies & bags :thup: 
I'm based north of Bishop's Stortford so could pick you up on the way. Will let you know next week if I've made the cut 



TomRogers147 said:



			I'm currently in the process of looking for transport to St Andrews for the tournament. Probably going to be the train, don't have a car available for the whole week and a long way to drive on my own anyway. Don't suppose anyone else will be getting the train? Could meet up if going on the same route.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TomRogers147 (Mar 7, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Tom, if I get in I'll be driving & have a boot specially built to take three trollies & bags :thup: 
I'm based north of Bishop's Stortford so could pick you up on the way. Will let you know next week if I've made the cut
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much for the offer. Yes hopefully you get in - they've closed it for entries now so should find out where you are on the waiting list soon. Although I think you maybe a bit of the way down the list. 

Looks like you are a member of the Gogs too?!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 7, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Glyn the website stayinStandrews is very good , you put you requirements in and then people email you with availability, I have used them both last year and this.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Louise.

I am booking a cottage for Gary and Dan and myself.

Way better value than some rooms I have seen.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 7, 2017)

Got the dreaded email. Languishing at #48 so no chance of getting in. yes, just joined last week. Playing my first Medal on Sat so probably relinquishing my Cat. 1 status by next week 


TomRogers147 said:



			Thanks very much for the offer. Yes hopefully you get in - they've closed it for entries now so should find out where you are on the waiting list soon. Although I think you maybe a bit of the way down the list. 

Looks like you are a member of the Gogs too?!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 7, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Got the dreaded email. Languishing at #48 so no chance of getting in. yes, just joined last week. Playing my first Medal on Sat so probably relinquishing my Cat. 1 status by next week 

Click to expand...

I see the ballot was 3.8 ish in the end.

48th reserve isn't looking good is it?


----------



## louise_a (Mar 7, 2017)

The ladies cut off was 9.0, the same as last year, I would have been in 24th place on the reserve list so it is a good job I was in the first 40.


----------



## TomRogers147 (Jun 28, 2017)

Booking for the practice round(s) opens next week. Does anyone fancy doing it with me? 

And can you do one on each course or do you have to choose? I have played the eden before so would go for the New if that's the case.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 28, 2017)

TomRogers147 said:



			Booking for the practice round(s) opens next week. Does anyone fancy doing it with me? 

And can you do one on each course or do you have to choose? I have played the eden before so would go for the New if that's the case.
		
Click to expand...

You are fine to book a round on each course as long as there are enough spaces  :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 28, 2017)

Gordon,

Is it a mad scramble for the practise rounds?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi Glyn

Yeah it can be but you should be fine to book 2 rounds if you can get an early time for the morning round. The afternoon tends to be much quieter and you also have longer evenings up there. If you can only manage 1 round then I would go for the eden as it has a few 'unusual' holes. You really need to see the greens on the 1st/2nd, the line off the tee on the 3rd, layup area on the 7th and the runoff around the green, 8th hole (designer must have been on drugs!) and the hidden runoff area front right of the 11th green. The rest of the course is pretty much visible as you play it. Worst case try to at least walk both courses though as there are blind shots on the New as well.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 28, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Hi Glyn

Yeah it can be but you should be fine to book 2 rounds if you can get an early time for the morning round. The afternoon tends to be much quieter and you also have longer evenings up there. If you can only manage 1 round then I would go for the eden as it has a few 'unusual' holes. You really need to see the greens on the 1st/2nd, the line off the tee on the 3rd, layup area on the 7th and the runoff around the green, 8th hole (designer must have been on drugs!) and the hidden runoff area front right of the 11th green. The rest of the course is pretty much visible as you play it. Worst case try to at least walk both courses though as there are blind shots on the New as well.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, we are going to try and play both courses on the Sunday. I think I shall book the AM times and I will get Gaz to book the PM times.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 28, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Got the dreaded email. Languishing at #48 so no chance of getting in. yes, just joined last week. Playing my first Medal on Sat so probably relinquishing my Cat. 1 status by next week 

Click to expand...

I see you are 24th reserve now Mark.

Bet that jumps up in the next few weeks.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers, we are going to try and play both courses on the Sunday. I think I shall book the AM times and I will get Gaz to book the PM times.
		
Click to expand...

I appear to be very busy making a spreadsheet


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 28, 2017)

Region3 said:



			I appear to be very busy making a spreadsheet 

Click to expand...

You haven't got time to be posting. Now get back to working on my requests


----------



## louise_a (Jun 28, 2017)

I played practice rounds on both courses last year but I am only travelling up Sunday morning this time so just going to have a practice round on the New in the afternoon as I still have a good memory of the Eden. Happy to be added onto any tee time in the afternoon.


----------



## merv79 (Jun 28, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers, we are going to try and play both courses on the Sunday. I think I shall book the AM times and I will get Gaz to book the PM times.
		
Click to expand...

If you are playing 36 hole practice round on Sunday, then hopefully you won't have an early tee off on the Monday also


----------



## Region3 (Jun 29, 2017)

Dan - R1 10.06 Eden - R2 6.48 New
Glyn - R1 12.30 New - R2 9.12 New
Me - R1 10.15 New - R2 6.57 Eden

How much did you send them LQ?

At least the early start is Tuesday.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 29, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Dan - R1 10.06 Eden - R2 6.48 New
Glyn - R1 12.30 New - R2 9.12 New
Me - R1 10.15 New - R2 6.57 Eden

How much did you send them LQ?

At least the early start is Tuesday. 

Click to expand...

Ah the benefits of been a double digit hacker


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 29, 2017)

Glyn you are playing the New twice, tough draw as that is the more difficult course


----------



## Region3 (Jun 29, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Glyn you are playing the New twice, tough draw as that is the more difficult course    

Click to expand...

Oops 

Same order as me.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 29, 2017)

Region3 said:



			I appear to be very busy making a spreadsheet 

Click to expand...

Get on with it mate. We need that ASAP because Glynn is behind schedule. Chop chop!!


----------



## louise_a (Jun 29, 2017)

I have Monday 14.40  Eden, Tuesday 13.28 New


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 29, 2017)

louise_a said:



			I have Monday 14.40  Eden, Tuesday 13.28 New
		
Click to expand...

Nice tee times Louise :thup: Gaz will happily swap with you


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 29, 2017)

Ironic that my current handicap would get me in the Top 10. Two fellas from Argentina in front of me so fingers crossed! 


Lincoln Quaker said:



			I see you are 24th reserve now Mark.

Bet that jumps up in the next few weeks.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## louise_a (Jun 29, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice tee times Louise :thup: Gaz will happily swap with you 

Click to expand...

  they send us out after you lot!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 6, 2017)

Booked a practice round on the New course today,  have you others booked?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 7, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Booked a practice round on the New course today,  have you others booked?
		
Click to expand...

Forgot to book on Wednesday so we only manage to get later tee times.

At least Gaz gets a lie in and has a few hours to try and raise a smile before playing


----------



## Region3 (Jul 7, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Forgot to book on Wednesday so we only manage to get later tee times.

At least Gaz gets a lie in and has a few hours to try and *raise a smile *before playing 

Click to expand...

Dream on


----------



## louise_a (Aug 8, 2017)

Delighted to report that I have qualified for the Strathtryum Salver matchplay, I was never going to get in the scratch knockout, so the handicap one was the one I as hoping for.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 8, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Delighted to report that I have qualified for the Strathtryum Salver matchplay, I was never going to get in the scratch knockout, so the handicap one was the one I as hoping for.
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck tomorrow Louise :thup:

Gary and myself will be having a rest day tomorrow as we didn't fancy the knockout stages


----------



## Region3 (Aug 8, 2017)

74 yesterday on the New in a decent wind and intermittent rain, hit the ball rubbish but somehow scored well. Sat somewhere in the 30's after day 1.

Today on the Eden in as sunny calm conditions as I imagine you ever get in this part of the world, my shoddy ball striking finally caught up with me in the last few holes and I signed for a 79 (with 6 penalty strokes) which on that course in those conditions is probably like a 90 anywhere else. 75 would have seen me qualify (countback dependant).
Finished in the low 100's to secure a day off with LQ.

Dan who came with us qualified with 72-71.

Good luck Louise :thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 9, 2017)

Well played guys! Good of you not to put pictures up for those of us who failed to make it up there. Enjoy the rest of your week in St. Andrews &#9971;&#65039;&#127948;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 9, 2017)

Unlucky guys but well done Louise!

Interested to hear your thoughts on the Eden course? I think it is very underrated with some really great holes. First 5 are all good along with 7th, 8th, 11th, 14th then 16 and 17. How did you all get on at the par 3 8th? Bit of an 'unusual' green


----------



## Region3 (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm not saying it's a bad course, in fact I remember more holes from there than the New, but with little wind it really was there to make a score on.

The 8th I hit a good shot right at the flag but it pitched 4' past the hole and just ran off the back. That's a tough hole no matter what the wind! I reckon you have about 20' to land the ball in for it to stay on the green.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah, I've always found it easier when it's into the wind as the ball stops quicker. Last year it was playing downwind all week and the only way to play it was a long pitch and run then try to run the ball up the green. Anything landing on the top was straight over the back.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 9, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Unlucky guys but well done Louise!

Interested to hear your thoughts on the Eden course? I think it is very underrated with some really great holes. First 5 are all good along with 7th, 8th, 11th, 14th then 16 and 17. How did you all get on at the par 3 8th? Bit of an 'unusual' green  

Click to expand...

Played the Eden last Friday, after the Old on Thursday. Wasn't impressed with a couple of holes towards the end of the front nine, 7 & 8, but I thought the back nine, especially the finish was superb. 8 was playing downwind, and just held the back edge, but thought it was a nothing hole. 7 has a great green but the rest of the hole was meh.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 9, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Well played guys! Good of you not to put pictures up for those of us who failed to make it up there. Enjoy the rest of your week in St. Andrews &#9971;&#65039;&#62412;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

My iPad won't load pics but you would be gutted with the weather.

its been perfect for the whole week 

Played the castle course today with Mr Cheerful, really enjoyed it and can't see what all the fuss is about the greens.

fantastic week so far.

Dan got beat in his 2nd round.

good luck tomorrow Louise.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 9, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Played the Eden last Friday, after the Old on Thursday. Wasn't impressed with a couple of holes towards the end of the front nine, 7 & 8, but I thought the back nine, especially the finish was superb. 8 was playing downwind, and just held the back edge, but thought it was a nothing hole. 7 has a great green but the rest of the hole was meh.
		
Click to expand...

Eden course has really surprised me, I really enjoyed it as I was expecting it to be very average.

Thought the 7th hole is nice but agree about the 8th.


----------



## OnTour (Aug 10, 2017)

Lad from Nuneaton got in off 7 ? Do you get preference if you played the year before? 

Some good scoring https://salt.intelligentgolf.co.uk/competition.php?compid=3340&preview=1


----------



## Region3 (Aug 10, 2017)

OnTour said:



			Lad from Nuneaton got in off 7 ? Do you get preference if you played the year before? 

Some good scoring https://salt.intelligentgolf.co.uk/competition.php?compid=3340&preview=1

Click to expand...

Do you mean just into the competition in the first place?

120 are fastest finger first, and 120 are balloted.

Then top 64 gross into scratch matchplay and best 32 nett (excluding any that made it through gross) into handicap matchplay.


----------



## OnTour (Aug 10, 2017)

Right &#128077; there's hope for the hackers then &#128512; thought it was straight ballot 

Jamie Melton into the semi's from my old club &#128077; solid young player 



Region3 said:



			Do you mean just into the competition in the first place?

120 are fastest finger first, and 120 are balloted.

Then top 64 gross into scratch matchplay and best 32 nett (excluding any that made it through gross) into handicap matchplay.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Aug 10, 2017)

Not sure if it has been mentioned, but a forumer has won the Eden Trophy.:thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 10, 2017)

richart said:



			Not sure if it has been mentioned, but a forumer has won the Eden Trophy.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Isn't the final tomorrow?


----------



## richart (Aug 10, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Isn't the final tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

In the past I meant Karen.


----------



## richart (Aug 10, 2017)

richart said:



			Not sure if it has been mentioned, but a forumer has won the Eden Trophy.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Another has won the Eden and Strathtyrum.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 10, 2017)

richart said:



			In the past I meant Karen.
		
Click to expand...

Oops! D'oh!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 10, 2017)

richart said:



			Another has won the Eden and Strathtyrum.

Click to expand...

What both of them??? Good effort!

Go on then name names.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 10, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			What both of them??? Good effort!

Go on then name names. 

Click to expand...

Merv79 for the Eden.

i know Drive4shows mate Louise has won the other comp.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 10, 2017)

Played in the stableford with Gaz on the Jubilee course.

quite impressed with the course although the wind was a tad breezy.

chomped it round in 34 and got a 0.2 cut. Mildly irritating as I could have had a decent cut today.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 10, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Merv79 for the Eden.

i know Drive4shows mate Louise has won the other comp.
		
Click to expand...

One of my pals has won it six times :whoo:


----------



## richart (Aug 10, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Merv79 for the Eden.

i know Drive4shows mate Louise has won the other comp.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes Andy, Merv79 won the Eden, and Gordon's golf partner Louise won the Strathtyrum.

Gordon caddied for both in their finals, though he doesn't like to take any credit.


----------



## richart (Aug 10, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			One of my pals has won it six times :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 That is just greedy.  I think Louise may ahve beaten your pal in her final.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 10, 2017)

Bit of a shocker for me today, as well as I played the first two days was as bad as I played today. 

The first 9 as close wit never more than one in it, more thanks to her 3 putting though, still one down after 12 with me getting a shot on the 13th, I pulled my drive a little into light rough but then hit a shocker and we couldn't find it so 2 down, on the next I carved my drive out of bounds and then pulled my second ball into rough and failed to find that so 3 down,, we both parred the next, but when I had 2 putts to keep the match alive on the 16th I took 3.

It was rather windy today so the Eden course was tricky, but I wish I had lost to someone playing well, rather tan lost because  I played badly.

Still got the consolation Stableford on the Jubilee to look forward to tomorrow though.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 11, 2018)

Registration opens this week, anyone entering this year?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 11, 2018)

louise_a said:



			Registration opens this week, anyone entering this year?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m tempted although not sure Iâ€™ll have enough annual leave to play! Hard to commit to a week at the end of the season right now!


----------



## chimpo1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Just found the thread for this. It looks like an awesome comp. Holiday already booked this year. It is in the diary for 2019 (hopefully)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 11, 2018)

I wonâ€™t  be entering this year as I canâ€™t  get the time off work. 

Really did did enjoy it last year and hopefully will try and enter in 2019 subject to other things I have planned.


----------



## User101 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hmmm.....with no foreign hols booked for summer this year I may have some of this. Never played the Eden for donkeys years, was always a great course til they butchered it to make way for the driving range.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 12, 2018)

Tempted. Ended up 6th on the Reserve list last year going into the week, so very disappointed to miss out. Will try again this year but my 4.9 Hâ€™cap will probably mean another missed cut for me ne:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 12, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Tempted. Ended up 6th on the Reserve list last year going into the week, so very disappointed to miss out. Will try again this year but my 4.9 Hâ€™cap will probably mean another missed cut for me ne:
		
Click to expand...

Mark,

Even if you don't make the initial spaces and end up on the reserve list you will be a lot higher than last year and you should end up getting in.


----------



## User 99 (Aug 14, 2018)

Jack Hawksby from The Millbrook shot 6 under 64 round the Eden today to lead the qualifying at 4 under, impressive stuff.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 14, 2018)

RandG said:



			Jack Hawksby from The Millbrook shot 6 under 64 round the Eden today to lead the qualifying at 4 under, impressive stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I am more impressed at the 3 handicapper shooting a gross 65 on the Eden today.

Thatâ€™s a nice 0.9 cut.


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 14, 2018)

Tempted to enter this next year


----------



## User 99 (Aug 14, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			Tempted to enter this next year
		
Click to expand...


Having read this topic all the way through, it seems it's no easy task getting unless you're low, might have to work on my game a bit.


----------



## User 99 (Aug 14, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am more impressed at the 3 handicapper shooting a gross 65 on the Eden today.

Thatâ€™s a nice 0.9 cut.
		
Click to expand...


Not so impressive was the 1 capper being a whopping +34 over for his two rounds.


----------



## User 99 (Aug 14, 2018)

RandG said:



			Not so impressive was the 1 capper being a whopping +34 over for his two rounds.
		
Click to expand...


Scratch that, the plus 2 capper being +32 over par for his two rounds.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 14, 2018)

RandG said:



			Scratch that, the plus 2 capper being +32 over par for his two rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Probably just wants to play in the medal on the Jubilee


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			Tempted to enter this next year
		
Click to expand...

What handicap are you?

we got in last year and itâ€™s a cracking tournament.


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 14, 2018)

RandG said:



			Having read this topic all the way through, it seems it's no easy task getting unless you're low, might have to work on my game a bit.
		
Click to expand...

I looked at the tee sheets for this year, and there were quite a few players that were a higher handicap than me...so who knows. Think it was Â£130 this year, which is a bargain


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 14, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Probably just wants to play in the medal on the Jubilee 

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s why I didnâ€™t qualify 

Region 3 and myself played the jubilee, strathtyrum and castle course whilst all the other good golfers just played the new and Eden, suckers :whoo:


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 14, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			What handicap are you?

we got in last year and itâ€™s a cracking tournament.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m currently off 5


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 14, 2018)

What's the deal? 

Lowest 120 get in and the next 120 (hackers) are balloted ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			Iâ€™m currently off 5
		
Click to expand...

Ballot is normally lower so you would need to be in the 1st 100 or so entering to guarantee a place.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			What's the deal? 

Lowest 120 get in and the next 120 (hackers) are balloted ?
		
Click to expand...

Lowest 120 get in, the fastest other 120 entries are also in.

its a mad scramble and the year I got in the website crashed out big time.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 14, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Lowest 120 get in, the fastest other 120 entries are also in.

its a mad scramble and the year I got in the website crashed out big time.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like a great value Â£130. 
Very good motivation on the handicap front. 

I noticed a few guys I played with at Clober GC are doing ok and are in the scratch matchplay tomorrow.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Looks like a great value Â£130. 
Very good motivation on the handicap front. 

I noticed a few guys I played with at Clober GC are doing ok and are in the scratch matchplay tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Very good value and a very well organised tournament.


----------



## User 99 (Aug 14, 2018)

154 qualified for the scratch and 148 for the handicap. Interesting that a couple of guys off 4 didn't make the scratch but made the handicap, which is unusual.


----------



## User 99 (Aug 14, 2018)

Th down side of the value is if you don't qualify, you only get 4 games and two of them are on the Jubilee.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 14, 2018)

RandG said:



			Th down side of the value is if you don't qualify, you only get 4 games and two of them are on the Jubilee.
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad consolation.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 14, 2018)

RandG said:



			Th down side of the value is if you don't qualify, you only get 4 games and two of them are on the Jubilee.
		
Click to expand...

Only 1 on the jubilee 

The other one is on the strathtyrum


----------



## louise_a (Aug 14, 2018)

The first 80 (40 for ladies) to enter on line get in regardless of handicap, then the remaining 160 (62) are balloted on handicap.

To be in the first 80 (40) you have to be on line as the entry form is made available and type quickly


----------



## User 99 (Aug 14, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Only 1 on the jubilee 

The other one is on the strathtyrum
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it s, my mistake.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 14, 2018)

RandG said:



			Th down side of the value is if you don't qualify, you only get 4 games and two of them are on the Jubilee.
		
Click to expand...

You can also get 2 practice rounds on the New and Eden on the Sunday if you want, and I think the Jubilee is a great course and certainly tougher than the Eden.

Oh and as a nice aside, you can get to play the Castle for on  40quid instead of 120


----------



## JamesR (Aug 14, 2018)

louise_a said:



			The first 80 (40 for ladies) to enter on line get in regardless of handicap, then the remaining 160 (62) are balloted on handicap.

To be in the first 80 (40) you have to be on line as the entry form is made available and type quickly
		
Click to expand...

It may have been mentioned before, so apologies if Iâ€™ve missed it, but when does the entry form get released?


----------



## User 99 (Aug 14, 2018)

louise_a said:



			You can also get 2 practice rounds on the New and Eden on the Sunday if you want, and I think the Jubilee is a great course and certainly tougher than the Eden.

Oh and as a nice aside, you can get to play the Castle for on  40quid instead of 120
		
Click to expand...

Not played either for a long time but always remember the Jube being tough, getting on The Castle for 40 quid would be great, I presume that's where many head on the Wednesday if they don't qualify.


----------



## User 99 (Aug 14, 2018)

JamesR said:



			It may have been mentioned before, so apologies if Iâ€™ve missed it, but when does the entry form get released?
		
Click to expand...

I read through this whole topic today, it opens at 1pm one day in early February, fills up immediately.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 14, 2018)

Its on a specific day in  February at 1pm this year it was around the 14th, the date and time for next year will be on the website well before the date.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks - I'll have to set myself a reminder to start looking at the end of January :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 15, 2018)

You can also play the Dukes for a very cheap rate, we got on for Â£30.


----------

